# The next E.R.A.C. show



## spottygeckos2011 (Mar 25, 2011)

hi everybody, i just wanted to know when the next erac reptile show in the riverside ice and leisure centre in chelmsford will be, thanks!


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

I don't think they have set a date yet.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

spottygeckos2011 said:


> hi everybody, i just wanted to know when the next erac reptile show in the riverside ice and leisure centre in chelmsford will be, thanks!


it's not even certain that will be the venue- it depends on whether they can book it or not.


----------



## spottygeckos2011 (Mar 25, 2011)

Ok thanks guys, i saw some giant leopard geckos last time so really want to get one next time


----------



## kingsnake (Mar 23, 2007)

The next nearest one to you is the British Reptile & Amphibian Society show at Castle Green Sports Centre on Saturday May 12th


----------



## truncheon1973 (Oct 12, 2008)

wilkinss77 said:


> it's not even certain that will be the venue- it depends on whether they can book it or not.


im sure connie will post up later but were in the process of booking it right now so it looks like it will be there again ( i work there so am dealing with the booking with them )


----------



## spottygeckos2011 (Mar 25, 2011)

kingsnake said:


> The next nearest one to you is the British Reptile & Amphibian Society show at Castle Green Sports Centre on Saturday May 12th


Cheers mate, i'll have a look into that :2thumb:


----------



## Connie_F (Jun 25, 2007)

spottygeckos2011 said:


> hi everybody, i just wanted to know when the next erac reptile show in the riverside ice and leisure centre in chelmsford will be, thanks!


Riverside has just confirmed the date for 30th September 2012. I have asked a moderator to update the 'ERAC Show' sub forum and once this has been done, further details can be found here: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/erac-shows/780517-read-first-show-details-dates.html

Cheers, Connie


----------



## roidie (Mar 2, 2012)

There are two local showas that have been organised this year! The first, the ERAC show as I am told is 
30/09/2012
ERAC Reptile Breeders Show

Riverside Ice & Leisure Centre, Victoria Road, Chelmsford, Essex, CM1 1FG
(8.30am start for exhibitors, 10.30am for visitors)


However they are known to changeing dates & venues etc to find out about this go to News & Events


The second show is held by BRAS,& the info is 
* British Reptile & Amphibian Society Show, 12th May 2012, Dagenham Essex *

The *British Reptile & Amphibian Society* (B.R.A.S) Show is being held

on

12th May 2012

at

Castle Green Sports Centre

Gale Street
Dagenham, Essex
RM9 4UN
from

10am to 3pm

For further details / table booking information contact [email protected]

just look around to find more about this one!

Hope This Was Usefull
Yours Sicerely 
Olly Nourse
eace:


----------



## Malymaz (Oct 11, 2010)

Late one this time but great it's still going ahead gives me time to save


----------

